# Finally ordered my harness, so excited!



## SappyAppy (Mar 28, 2013)

So today I went out to the Amish shop nearby and ordered my harness. I'm getting a softer type of Bio with a leather graining and a slight sheen. When I looked at harnesses he had all made up I thought I was looking at nice leather. I took him lots of measurements and he's custom making the whole harness with my choices. I am SOOO excited!

It's going to be black with soft brown leather padding on the Slight V shaped breast collar, treed saddle, and breeching. I took him pictures of things I like and that's what he's making me, lots of supportive padding and width where he needs it.

He's also lining the brow band and nose band with brown leather padding.

Removable side checks.

Buckle in traces.

All brass hardware, roller buckles throughout.

All sewn construction, no rivets.

He offered to have it ready within days with stainless hardware but my heart was set on brass so it's going to be more like ten days.

I flatly refuse to tell anyone what it's going to cost me until I have pictures of the finished product. The nearest I can figure this is around a $700 dollar harness, very similar to the comfy fit harness, and it's going to quite a bit less than that for sure.

He gave me directions to a shop where I was able to have a rein rail cut to fit on the spot, and offered to fit the harness up to my mini and cart if I bring them out to him when it's finished. Probably not a bad idea at all, I could certainly use a good lesson in hitching and driving and this guy trains horses also.

Fingers crossed that it's going to be fabulous, fit perfectly, and serve us well for many years without too much upgrading!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations! How nice to live so close to that kind of resource. Be sure to share pictures when its all done.


----------



## SappyAppy (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh i will post them as soon as I pick it up. If it comes out the way I think it's going to I might be able to help others access this resource.


----------



## Renolizzie (Mar 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pics.

I have to get together with a gal in the next town. She says she has a harness that she will sell. It is leather. I would save quite a bit of money if it fits my little guy but if not, I swear I am going to order the Comfy Fit.


----------



## SappyAppy (Mar 29, 2013)

I believe the material is granite beta. Softer than biothane but a tiny bit stiffer than regular Beta. It's going to have padding anywhere there is pulling force on him so hopefully this will work out well. Anyone else have experience with that material or is that what we mean when we talk about beta? It's semi matte in finish and leather textured.


----------



## rbrown (Mar 29, 2013)

It sounds lovely! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 30, 2013)

I am GREEN!!!


----------



## susanne (Mar 31, 2013)

We not only want photos, we want LOTS of photos -- TONS of them, including closeups!

I trust that once you post them, you will then share what it costs?


----------



## SappyAppy (Mar 31, 2013)

My original plan was to share the cost ONLY after I got opinions. Just having fun because when I first posted this I was feeling playful and super cocky about what I ordered and certain that it's going to be amazing.

Now I've had a few days and a couple more hours of internet research and I'm back to remembering that I know NOTHING. When I measured him I used a diagram with illustrations about where to measure etc, and I've become convinced I measured for the breastcollar too far back, and that it's going to go all the way back to the saddle and be way too big. I also forgot to ask him to pad the neck strap. I also think I should have asked him to switch the beta lines to brown in the hand part, or even have the whole lines brown. AND I forgot to request extra rein rings on the hip straps, seems like some of the nicer harnesses have those.

Should I run out there monday and update that measurement? Ugh. I know I can't really learn this stuff on the internet, why was I feeling so confident.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 31, 2013)

The reins are OK if you are not showing, if you are then brown for the hand parts is correct, of course. I do not like the rings on the breeching straps, I think they could interfere with the way the harness sits, and I can't see them being of any benefit. Go and see him, by all means, I am sure he is used to people fussing and it is a lot of money- you only want to do this once. I still feel you are getting a good deal, though.


----------



## rbrown (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't worry- as soon as I ordered my first harness (based on a lot of internet advice!), I realized that I measured 2 parts wrong, and then realized that my custom-order brass hardware didn't match the stainless on my new cart! There are just so many details to "worry" about that until you've been there, done that, it's hard to know exactly what you want/need.

I also wouldn't go for rein rings on the breeching straps, but I would get brown reins. If you just ordered the harness, I'm sure you can still request some minor changes.


----------



## SappyAppy (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I went to visit my harness in progress today. Ok, yesterday too. Yesterday I wasn't thrilled about the way things were coming, we didn't necessarily communicate well about a few points. To be fair this is the first such harness this man has built so a learning curve would certainly be inevitable. I let him know how I felt yesterday and just because I was feeling worried and not happy about it I went back today. Good move, he had done some brainstorming and come up with an idea.

When I asked for thick brown padding, either leather or vinyl, he got a piece of very thick leather and stitched it on, as you can see. Not exactly what I had in mind. His other harnesses have beautiful rolled soft black leather padding so I assumed we were on the same page. We weren't but he's adding another layer of padded black leather with rolled edges. So what you see now will have black stitching on the brown leather with a thin frame of rolled black leather. I hope that kind of makes sense. It should be done in a few days. It was just pieces yesterday as the brass hardware didn't come in until late yesterday. Only conways I saw are on the back-strap. The surface of the breast collar is in fact made of bio, not what I wanted but that'll be just trim by the time he's done padding and building it so I can live with it.

So here is a pic of the breeching, the rest you will have to envision until I get it picked up complete. At least we can see some details of the way it's made. I'm wide open to opinions. This is our first harness and I'm hoping to be happy with it and find it's what I need. It still probably won't be the last one I'll ever have made so it's a learning experience, so tell me what you think please!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 7, 2013)

I think it's looking good. The crupper appears to be rolled, which is very nice. Does the saddle have a tree?


----------



## SappyAppy (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sure it will be nice, and i think the last layer of padded leather will be stunning now that we are on the same page. The saddle is getting more work done also. Hmm, i think I'm having a hard time with the saddle having a tree question. It doesn't have the thick pads on each side of the spine but there is definitely structure and shape to it, as well as wither clearance. So while it seems like I should know if there is a tree I think I'm not sure of exactly how to tell. It's not just a soft strap, there is a shape. There will be more padding added there also to create some wither clearance. I'm feeling very positive about things now. Yes the crupper is rolled.

It will certainly be ready this week, I will take loads of pictures!


----------

